# 4"x 6" Bandsaw Mods



## Seafood (Jul 20, 2012)

These are a few mods I've made to my saw for blade adjustment there are four allen screws on each guide I mill the slots a little deeper 5mm next is a mod to allow small pieces to be held and lastly a mod for holding a small vice all seem to work well and are well worth the effort, just thought it may help someone!...


----------



## modela (Jul 24, 2012)

I like your modifications.  I bought a used Jet that I assume is similar.  The blade keeps popping off.  My friend says jokingly, "only when you are trying to cut something."

Have you had that problem?

Jim


----------



## Seafood (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Jim

I did have that problem a little when I first got it, it was second hand the old blade on it had a tendency to pop off now and again so I bought a new blade and it cured the problem. 

Hope this helps...


----------



## TroyO (Jul 28, 2012)

The blade that pops off is probably not tracking 100% right.

There's a groups with tons of tips and upgrades on Yahoo. I think the directions I used for blade tracking is in the files section on there.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/4x6bandsaw/

Also, if you are doing it by hand with the knob that comes on the machine you kind of can't overtighten the blade.... unless you're Superman.

Seafood, that add on plate you made (Pic 3 and 4)... does the stop-bar just have the end of the lock handle bear on the shaft? Does it hold well enough or does it tend to slip? I need to add something like that and was worried that it might not hold.


----------

